# Come Fly With Fish - Travel Workshops & Boot Camps For Photographers



## FlyingWithFish (Sep 18, 2008)

In addition to maintaining the Flying With Fish (www.flyingwithfish.com), a free site dedicated to helping photographers travel easier and smarter, those of you who travel, or have an interest in traveling, may also be interested in visiting Come Fly With Fish (www.comeflywithfish.com)

Come Fly With Fish is home to The Flying With Fish 'No Jet Lag' Workshops & Boot Camps. 

The 'No Jet Lag' Workshops & Boot Camps take you on a journey with a seasoned, professional photographer where you will learn valuable skills, unique techniques, and creativity and adaptability in-the-field!

Each 'No Jet Lag' workshop & boot camp is designed to push each participant out of a comfort zone and into self reliance and increased production in real-life, sometimes extraordinary, situations.  From the single day Get Up & Fly Boot Camp to the ten day Round-the-World Workshop, the primary focus of these courses is on educating photographers to travel more effectively and understand how to quickly adapt to logistics and obstacles, while staying focused on the process of seeking out and creating images.

Get Up & Fly, Travel Round-the-World and Hop Through Europe with Fish!

For more information, or to arrange a 'No Jet Lag' course for your group
of photographers, visit www.comeflywithfish.com or drop me an e-mail at fish@flyingwithfish.com

Happy Flying!

-Fish


----------

